# Recruiting: Bug Hunters



## mariusm (Nov 9, 2005)

I am looking for 4 players for a Starship Troopers game.  If there are enough takers then I will flesh out some details and character creation details.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 9, 2005)

I am interested BUT I have none of the D20 Modern/future books, only the SRD. Next issue: I live in germany so I have to post at ...well... unusual times.

If this aren't game braking problems then count me in!

"This is an ugly planet, this is a bug planet!"


----------



## mariusm (Nov 10, 2005)

*Ok.*

That's fine... I will provide the details needed and since posting will be about once a day I don't think the time delay will be a problem.  Now if only a few more people would reply...


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 10, 2005)

*Awesome!*

Edit: Uf we can't get enough players we can try to recruit some at giantITP.com. The PbP games there are always full after a couple of hours.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 10, 2005)

sounds interesting.  i'm not very familiar with d20 modern but am willing to give it a shot if you are.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2005)

Ooo.Dibs on the freaky, half-insane psiops trooper.

*The only good bug, is a dead bug!*


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 11, 2005)

heh i'll take the nuke troop


----------



## mariusm (Nov 11, 2005)

*Almost there...*

It looks like we have three takers so far... just 1 more and we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 11, 2005)

I am interested in the Tracer (sniping bugs) or the Field Officer. I guess we don't need a pilot, right?

Where did you guys find classes like nuke trooper and psiops trooper?


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 11, 2005)

Cromm10k said:
			
		

> I am interested in the Tracer (sniping bugs) or the Field Officer. I guess we don't need a pilot, right?
> 
> Where did you guys find classes like nuke trooper and psiops trooper?





errr outa my head!  i dont know d20 moder as stated before but i do remember te movie, in classic terms i guess i'd be askin for the heavy weapons/bazooka guy


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok!

I think we should have 1 heavy weapons trooper, one sniper/scout, one medic and one allrounder/commander.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 11, 2005)

hehe one half-insane psyops medic... that would be hilarious


----------



## mariusm (Nov 11, 2005)

*I think on Monday we can start.*

Maybe on the weekend you guys can come up with ideas for your characters.  If there are no new recruits by Monday then I will post the character creation details and we can get started.

Cheers,
Marius.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 11, 2005)

I am not familiar with the d20 Future rules. I am familiar with the d20 basic rules and some of the d20 modern stuff. I am interested in joining the game and can usually post once a day.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 12, 2005)

*one eye, open REALLY wide, tics frantically as he taps a huge syringe with a serrated needle*

"I would tell you this won't hurt...but I can see you already know it will. Ehehehehe..."

-- Half Insane Psyops Medic

Muahahaha...

No no, I'll be nice! So nice. @_@ Now _sleeeeeeep..._


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 12, 2005)

heh just remember what happens when the guy with the big guns cant see straight


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 12, 2005)

What about the guy who isn't completely sane and really enjoys explosives? He is never fun to be around


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 12, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> What about the guy who isn't completely sane and really enjoys explosives? He is never fun to be around





meh only if he likes explosions more than you do 

on a different note, what book(s) should i get my hands on to read for this game? as stated before i know almost nothing about the d20 modern rules


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 12, 2005)

I will take the sniper (Tracer) if that fits the story. Putting big holes from a long distance in bugs is fun.   

BTW: Can we have stuff like artillery support or orbital bombardments?

"This is Bravo 6, callin' in artillery on D-57. We've spotted about 520 Xenos. We need a complete annihilation of this sector! Give'em hell!!! Bravo 6 out."

Just a thought...

Edit:

@Jhonny five: start with this to get an idea:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20/article/msrd


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 12, 2005)

> @Jhonny five: start with this to get an idea:
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20/article/msrd




awsome thanks.  oh there is no h in my name though


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 12, 2005)

that link really helps... thanks man


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 13, 2005)

ok, are we using the rules at that link for making charecters?


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 13, 2005)

You're welcome, and sorry for the misspelling of *Jonny*. It will never happen again!


----------



## Skrittiblak (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm quite interested as well, if there is space left.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 14, 2005)

Cromm10k said:
			
		

> You're welcome, and sorry for the misspelling of *Jonny*. It will never happen again!




hehe thanks, it's kinda important to me, especialy if you know where i got the name


----------



## mariusm (Nov 14, 2005)

*Take a look at these for some background info.*

http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/downloads.php?qsSeries=35

Later today I am going to post how things are going to be run.

Till then,
Marius.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 14, 2005)

*Get your gun loaded!*

Roll for stats using 2d6+6 assigning the 6 rolls as you see fit.
All characters will start at 3rd level... getting max hp for first level and then rolling for other levels.
Any cross training that the characters qualify for can be taken.
All troopers have the standard equipment listed but on missions requsitions can be made.

Posts will be made once a day, if you don't post your character will be inactive for that round... I have found this best to keep things going.
XP will be awarded per encounter and dice rolls will be made by me.

Please post your characters in this thread and tomorrow we will start with the first mission...


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 14, 2005)

Should we use a dice roller like invisiblecastle to generate the stats?

Edit:

Ok, here my stats rolls:

abilitiy scores (2d6+6=15, 2d6+6=17, 2d6+6=13, 2d6+6=11, 2d6+6=15, 2d6+6=14)

A couple of questions:

- can we use the M.I. Light Trooper/Infantry Trooper as base classes? If yes I would go for three levels of Light Trooper and then multiclassing into Tracer. If not I'll start with 2 levels strong hero/1 tracer or 3 fast hero...
- Equipment: what is defined as "standard equipment"? The stuff from the Mongoose site? If not, which Progress Level will we use? 6? 7? 
- I assume that max. skill ranks are 3+character level?

Edit II:

The M.I. classes don't have hit dice...


----------



## mariusm (Nov 14, 2005)

*Sorry if I was unclear.*

MI get their consitution score hp at first level and 2 hp per level after that...
The final build needs to be level 3 characters so it might be 2 levels MI and then one cross trained or 3 levels MI...

The "standard equipment" was listed in the game book as the following for a MI private.


Weapon  Type  Damage  Crit.  Range/Spaces  Burst  RoF  Mag.  Size  Weight
Combat Knife Close 1d4 19 – 20 20 ft./4 — — — Small 1 lb.
Brunham TW-102-s ‘Peacemaker’ Pistol Pistol 2d6 20 50 ft./10 — S 15 Small 3 lb.
Morita TW-203-a Rifl e 2d8 20 125 ft./25 Y S, A 30 Large 7 lb.

Standard Armour Table
Armour Defence Bonus Max. Dex Speed Weight
M-1A4 Power Suit +9 +4 30 ft. 190 lb.

Standard Equipment Table
Item Size Weight
Combat Belt Tiny 2 lb.
Lizard Line Tiny 3 lb.


PS: If there are more than 4 characters that is also fine... sorry about the formating, I am still trying to get that sorted out.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2005)

Nifty!

All joking aside, are psychics allowed? In the first movie, it was implied psychics wind up as officer material...though other sources seem to indicate psychics can be ground pounders too.

Perhaps as latent abilities that develop during the game?


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 14, 2005)

mariusm said:
			
		

> MI get their consitution score hp at first level and 2 hp per level after that...



I am aware of this. So no con bonus for 2nd... lvl of M.I.? And what if I multiclass in Tracer, which has a d8? With my build of M.I. Light Trooper/Tracer 3/1 I will get con score + 2 + 1d8+con bonus as HPs for the Tracer levels? Strange but it will work.

Here my character:

Cyrill Kowaltzki

M.I. Light Trooper 3

Str 14 +2 
Dex 17 +3
Con 15 +2
Int 15 +2
Wis 13 +1
Cha 11

HPs: 17    BaB/Grapple: 3/5

Melee: +5
Ranged +6

Saves:
Fort: 4= 2(base)+2(con)
Ref: 6= 3(base)+3(dex)
Will: 2= 1(base)+1(wis)

AC: 19 = 10 +4(armor) +3(Dex) +2(Defense Bonus) [using the M-1F2 'Raider' Suit]
f-f: 16 touch:15
Speed: 30 ft.
Initiative: 5=3(Dex)+2(Ambition)

Skills: (total=rank+ability)

Acrobatics 9=6+3
Athletics 8=6+2
Computer Use 7=5+2
Investigation 8=6+2
Knowl. (streetwise) 8=6+2
Knowl. (tactics) 8=6+2
Perception 7=6+1
Persuasion 3=3+0
Stealth 9=6+3
Survival 7=6+1
[Total of 60 skill points;36 for lvl1, 18 for lvl 2+3; 6 from "prior experience"]

Feats:Advanced Firearms Prof., Far Shot,  Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot,  Simple Firearms Prof., Track.

Class features:

Prior Experience: White Collar (skills: Investigation, Knowl. (Streetwise) & Persuasion)
Accelerated Training -> simple firearms prof.
Ambition-> +2 Init.
Bonus Feat -> precise shot
Fearless: warrior bug
Advanced Firearms Prof.

Equipment: 
Combat Knife
Brunham TW-102-s 'Peacemaker' Pistole
Morita TW-203-a
M-1F2 'Raider' Suit (which armor prof. do I need for this one? Light?)
M-2 Tactical Helmet (?)
Combat Belt
Lizard Line

More questions:

- Do we need armor profs.?
- What about ammo?
- What about a sniperrifle? I'm fine with the Morita but for the future...
- The weapon prof. feat chain from the Starship Troopers stuff is different then the one from D20Modern, right? Which do we use?

EDIT: changed the HPs, my skillpoints are correct after my math.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 14, 2005)

here are my stats   i'll post my charecter asap


well i cant find my srd, so i'll go with the light trooper for the moment.


Str     16 +3
Dex    18 +4
Con    16 +3
Int     14 +2
Wis    12 +1
Cha    12 +1

HP 18

AC          20 10+4+4+2

Initiative 10 +4dex+2ambition+4I.I.

B.A. +3
Grapple +6

Melee +6
Ranged +7

Saves
[sblock]
Fort  5=3+2
Ref   7=4+3
Will   2=1+1
[/sblock]


Skills
[sblock]
Acrobatics                  10=6+4
Athletics                     9=6+3
Computer Use              8=6+2
Demolisions                  6=4+2
Drive                          10=6+4
Knowledge(Tactics)       6=5+2
Perception                   7=6+1
Repair                          6=4+2
Stealth                        10=6+4
Survival                        7=6+1
Technical(mechanical)    6=4+2

60 total (54 from class, 6 from prior exp)
[/sblock]

Feats
[sblock]
Point-Blank shot     (1st level)
Precise shot          (1st level)
quick draw            (2nd Bonus)
Improved Initiative  (3rd level)
[/sblock]

Class Features
[sblock]
Prior Exp(Blue Collar:demolitions, repair, Technical(mechanic))
Ambition
Accelerated Traning
Advanced Firearms Prof
Fearless (tanker)
[/sblock]

Equipment
[sblock]
Weapon                        Type Damage Crit.   Range/Spaces Burst RoF Mag. Size Weight
Combat Knife                 Close 1d4     19-20  20 ft./4           —     —    —   Small 1 lb.
Brunham TW-102-s Pistol Pistol 2d6       20    50 ft./10          —     S    15   Small 3 lb.
Morita TW-203-a           Rifle   2d8        20    125 ft./25        Y    S,A   30   Large 7 lb.

Armour                 Defence Bonus Max. Dex Speed Weight
M-1F2 'Raider' Suit +4                  +4         30 ft.   20lb
M-2 Tactical Helm  -                    -           30 ft.   4lb

Standard Equipment

Combat Belt Tiny 2 lb.
Lizard Line   Tiny 3 lb.
[/sblock]


----------



## mariusm (Nov 15, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Nifty!
> 
> All joking aside, are psychics allowed? In the first movie, it was implied psychics wind up as officer material...though other sources seem to indicate psychics can be ground pounders too.
> 
> Perhaps as latent abilities that develop during the game?




That's fine with me.  Later this morning I am going to post the background and first mission details for the team, the Omega Pathfinders!

PS:  I am a newbie to the Starship Troopers RPG but familiar with other campaign worlds so if I miss something or make a mistake please forgive me.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 15, 2005)

Cromm10k said:
			
		

> Skills: (total=rank+ability)
> 
> Acrobatics 9=6+3
> Athletics 8=6+2
> ...




hey cromm, yer skillpoints are a bit jacked up.  after the PE, yer skills have class maxranks, but they cost crossclass points.  by my math you come up with 65 points.  also, unless the gm changed the rule, LI get only 1hp per level, not 2.  please let me know if i'm wrong on any of thies points  thanks


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 15, 2005)

I edited my character for the HPs. But after my math I only used 60 skillpoints. And I paid for Investigation and Knowl. streetwise double after 1st lvl.

@Jonny: there is the standard M.I. Trooper in the "Serving the 
federation" pdf.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 15, 2005)

yea i know, but without the weapons i want to spec in, there is no point innot using the light trooper

ahh i see. i was counting only the PE skills could be used as reg points for the classes, but you can use first level points for em as well. interesting wording they have though


----------



## mariusm (Nov 15, 2005)

*Mission One.*

Background:  The Omega Pathfinders are a Roughneck Squad that have been involved with the war with the Arachnids since the start.  They are called upon to do various special 
needs missions required by the federation.  The Omega Pathfinders have had a high attrition rate due to the dangerous missions they are sent one and currently there are
a few veterans and a few new recruits that make up the squad.  Currently there was a resurgence in the encounters with Arachnids on the planet Fomalhaut where there was limited colonisation manning a maintenance and refuelling station.  SCION sent the Pathfinders to investigate the launch station on the planets surface and found everything to be in order.

Current Mission:  The Pathfinders have just completed a successful sweep of the launch station on Fomalhaut in the Orbits Jokul system.  They were on their way back up to the orbiting platform, Fomalhaus, when they received a distress call... a transport returning to the launch station from an outlying colony was clipped by a plasma blast and went down hard.  The Pathfinders, being the closest military unit, must locate the downed transport and secure a landing zone until a dropship can arrive in 30 minutes from the Fomalhaus.  The mission will start with your slingshot drop ship touching down near the viking landing boat.

OCC: Once I have updated the characters on my side I will post to indicate that the thread will move to the game forum and we can get started.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 15, 2005)

sounds good.  are you also going to start up a RG for this game?


----------



## mariusm (Nov 15, 2005)

*Links.*

Rogue Gallery http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=156324
Game Thread http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2723206

OCC:  Please post characters in the RG thread so that I can get an idea of the number of players.  Don't post in the game thread yet please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 15, 2005)

Do we have a command structure (I don't know if this is the right word)? We need a squad leader or something similar.

"Patience young Padawan!"

I'm just to eager to start...


----------



## Skrittiblak (Nov 15, 2005)

*Character in progress...*

Carl Svenson

Rolls here.

*Class:* Fast 2 / Strong 1
*Occupation:* Athlete (Climb, Jump, Tumble & bonus feat is Brawl).

*Ability Scores*
STR: 16
DEX: 18
CON: 16
INT: 14
WIS: 12
CHA: 11

*Saves*
Fort +4; Ref +6; Will +1

*Talents*
Increased Speed (+5)
Melee Smash (+1)

*Feats*
Brawl (occupational)
Personal Firearms Proficiency (1)
Light Armour Proficiency (2)
Defensive Martial Arts (fast)
Street Fighting (3)


----------



## Skrittiblak (Nov 15, 2005)

Are we using d20 Modern armour proficiency rules?

If so I think I'm the only one to have invested a feat in Light Armour Proficiency - and none of us can equip the powered armour yet because it requires at least 3 feats.

Or is this kind of free?


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 16, 2005)

Skrittiblak said:
			
		

> Are we using d20 Modern armour proficiency rules?




I asked that when I did my character. You can't get any armor profs with the M.I. Light Trooper, not even light. I asked about it but no answer yet...
I think there are several inconsistencies between D20 Modern und Starship Troopers. At least when you only use the SRD and Mongoose pdfs. What does the Sabotage skill for example? Can't find it in the SRD.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 16, 2005)

The MI trooper get some stuff from basic training...

Basic Training: In addition to the two feats all characters receive at 1st level, a Mobile
Infantry trooper begins play with the Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Power Suit Proficiency and Simple Firearms Proficiency feats.

So it is better to create a character using Starship Trooper rules than Modern or Future SRD since you basically get the Power Suite Proficiency for free.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 16, 2005)

*Hit the deck... or should you start running?*

Ok it looks like there are three takers, the rest of the squad will be NPC's.  I will be posting now in the game thread.  If there are small changes still needed to the characters then we can do that as we go along.

Good luck troopers!


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 16, 2005)

*Thanks Sir!*

...but Jonny's and my character are light troopers, so no power suit prof.. I think it's up to the DM to decide if we need a feat for the Raider Suit.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2005)

Agh! Um...I hope I'm not too late. If so, maybe I can pop in later...

Are there rules/limitations/etc in Starship Troopers canon regarding psionics, or shall I just mix in a level of Psion or Psionic Warrior with the Light Infantry levels?

I was kinda hoping for more feedback on that subject before I started bashing numbers. 

That said, I'll get a sheet up and running by tonight, if I'm still eligible.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 17, 2005)

Cromm10k said:
			
		

> ...but Jonny's and my character are light troopers, so no power suit prof.. I think it's up to the DM to decide if we need a feat for the Raider Suit.




Sorry... I could not find the "Light Trooper" in the main rulebook but it was in one of the web pdf's, you won't need a prof for the armour since the MI's get theirs for free.

Thanks,
Marius.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 17, 2005)

What's the blast radius of the HE-Grenade? To throw what do I have t do? Ranged touch attack on the square? Ranged attack?


----------



## mariusm (Nov 17, 2005)

Cromm10k said:
			
		

> What's the blast radius of the HE-Grenade? To throw what do I have t do? Ranged touch attack on the square? Ranged attack?




Blast radius of 15', Ranged attack on a specific cell which has a defense of 10.  If the cell is hit then a random roll is made to see which corner it lands but if the cell is missed then a random roll is made to see where is lands.  Each range increment of 40' attracts a -2 on the attack roll.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 17, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Agh! Um...I hope I'm not too late. If so, maybe I can pop in later...
> 
> Are there rules/limitations/etc in Starship Troopers canon regarding psionics, or shall I just mix in a level of Psion or Psionic Warrior with the Light Infantry levels?
> 
> ...




You can still join if you want... just post your character in the RG thread.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 17, 2005)

I have no clue which bugs we encountered till now, but I guess warrior bugs are "common" so Cyrill will be immune to them.

I will edit the chracter sheet accordingy.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2005)

Sheet is up! I took the Mobile Infantry class rather than the Light MI like a lot of people. If that's a problem, lemme know. I'm not sure if a squad will mix and match like that.

I took the Wild Talent feat from the d20 Modern SRD to reflect psi potential. With permission, I may ask for some Telepath class levels too. If I need special training for that, lemme know.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 18, 2005)

*Ok.*



			
				Cromm10k said:
			
		

> I have no clue which bugs we encountered till now, but I guess warrior bugs are "common" so Cyrill will be immune to them.
> 
> I will edit the chracter sheet accordingy.




That's fine... I have updated the details on my side.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 18, 2005)

*Ok.*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Sheet is up! I took the Mobile Infantry class rather than the Light MI like a lot of people. If that's a problem, lemme know. I'm not sure if a squad will mix and match like that.
> 
> I took the Wild Talent feat from the d20 Modern SRD to reflect psi potential. With permission, I may ask for some Telepath class levels too. If I need special training for that, lemme know.




All is fine... I am going to replace "Trooper 1" in the dropship with you now.  You can post your actions in the game thread from now on.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 18, 2005)

*Shayuri.*

Hi,

I think you may need to change something on your character posted in the RG thread.
I was calculating your attack bonuses and I think it may be like this...

Melee:  +3 (Base Attack Bonus) +2 (Strength of 15 in power suit) = +5
Ranged: +3 (Base Attack Bonus) +3 (Dex) +1 (Power Suit) = +7

Please let me know if you disagree.

Cheers,
Marius.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2005)

Actually, I'm sure you're correct. I just don't have the stats for power armor available to me. 

Thanks for the catch!


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 18, 2005)

just a question, but there is a reflex save for a burst attack from a rifle?!?


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 19, 2005)

IIRC you attack 4 (or more?) squares with a burst and every target in them has to make a ref save.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 19, 2005)

Not exactly. There's a difference between autofire (which attacks a 10x10 area and allows a save) and a burst (which uses 5 rounds to attack a single target at -4 penalty, doing +2 dice damage on a hit). I suspect that's the confusion here.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 19, 2005)

ah i finaly found my SRD.  auto fire is an attack on a 10x10 area that targets everything in it.  it does not have a reflex save, but it also hits friendlies if they are in said area.  the only thing in the SRD for autofire that has a save is suppressive fire.  all of this is on page 81/82 of the SRD.

but eather way, with my book in hand i'll be posting a new charecter soon, so i can properly go towards my initial drive of a heavy weapon charecter


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 20, 2005)

Jacob Sereth

2nd MI trooper/1 MI Engineer

STR  16 +3/20 +5(in armor)
DEX  17 +3
CON  18 +4
INT  14 +2
WIS  14 +2
CHA  15 +2

HP 24

AC  25=10+9power armor+3dex+3Def bonus

Initiative +4/+6(in armor)

Speed 35/40(in armor)

BA +3
Grapple +6/+8(in armor)


Melee  +6/+8(in armor)
Ranged +6/+7(in armor)

Saves[sblock]Fort 8=4+4
Ref  6=3+3
Will 2=0+2
[/sblock]

Skills[sblock]Athletics		              4=1rank+3dex
Acrobatics		 8=5rank+3dex
Computer use		 5=2rank+2int
Demolitions		 5=3rank+2int
Drive			 8=5rank+3dex
Knowledge(Alien)	              7=5rank+2int
Perception		 6=4rank+2wis
Repair			10=6rank+2int+2feat
Sabotage		              4=2rank+2int
Technical(Mechanic)	12=6rank+2int+2feat+2feat
Technical(Electronic)	 7=5rank+2int
[/sblock]

Feats[sblock]1st Char  Gear-Head
1st Char  Technical Expert (mecanical)
1st Bonus Point Blank
2nd Bonus Exotic weapon prof(Heavy Weapons)
3rd Char  Endurance
[/sblock]

Class Features[sblock]Basic Training (Simp Weap Prof, Adv Weap Prof, Power Suit Prof)
On the Bounce
Bonus Feats, 1st, 2nd level
Fearless (Tanker Bug)
Hard-hitting
Mecanical Magic
Enhance Explosive
Restore and Repair
[/sblock]


Equipment[sblock]Carring Cap
Light	Heavy
77/134	153/266

Standard Loadout
Combat Knife	 	1	
TW-102-s pistol  	             3
TW-203-a Rifle   	             7
M-1a4 Power Suit 	          190
Combat Belt	 	2
Lizard Line		3
Ammunition bandoleer 	1
Unicard			-

Requisition Items
1d20+2cha+1prestiege+modifiers[sblock]Object is neccessary for assignment				+6
Object has obvious application for assinment			+4
Object has peripherial aplication for assignment		             +2
Object has no obvious application for assignment		-2
Object is common						+4
Object is rare						-4
Object is being stockpiled by SICON				-6
Trooper is skilled or proficent in use of object		             +2
Trooper's squad returned all gear undamaged on last mission	+6

table from page 86
[/sblock]Item                               Req DC(basic/advanced)      Weight(Basic/Advanced)
Electric toolkit	                 (14/21)	             6/10
Demolitions Toolkit	                 (16)   	             4
Mechanical Toolkit	                 (13/20) 	             7/12
SW-404 Javelin 		    (20)		             14
--Heat(anti-tank) rockets   	             4d10, 10ft radius
--Firecracker missles 		5d10, 20ft radius
--Pee-wee, Tac-nuke		Special(pg88), 100ft radius
SW-402 Triple GL                    (15)                             10
--see gernades for damage
[/sblock]

Jacob stands 5'0" tall and weighs 180lb. He has tan hair and brown eyes.  he also seems to have a lack of eyebrows, as his love of explosives seems to keep them scorched off his face


----------



## mariusm (Nov 21, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm sure you're correct. I just don't have the stats for power armor available to me.
> 
> Thanks for the catch!




Here is some background for the powersuit...

M-1A4 powered suits and their command variants, M-
1C8 suits, grant a +4 bonus to the wearer’s Strength score,
a +1 bonus to all ranged attack rolls and a +1 bonus to the
wearer’s to Initiative checks. These suits also allows a wearer
to engage in hand-to-hand combat without granting a free
attack to his opponent. Both suits have a battery life span
and air supply for eight hours, as well as a reserve supply and
back-up battery with a further hour’s worth of power which
allows the wearer to survive for up to nine hours in hostile
environments (space, underwater and so on).
Both standard suits of powered armour add a +9 bonus to
the wearer’s Defence Value and provide a damage reduction
of 4, reducing all melee and ranged attacks of any kind by
four points. The special defence layers in a powered suit
allow this damage reduction to be counted against explosion
damage, something that normally ignores damage reduction
of any kind.
Powered suits cause its wearer to suffer a –8 penalty to
Perception checks, a –3 penalty to Acrobatics and Stealth
checks. Wearers without the Power Suit Profi ciency feat
only gains a +3 bonus to their Defence Value.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 21, 2005)

*I might differ a bit.*



			
				JonnyFive said:
			
		

> ah i finaly found my SRD.  auto fire is an attack on a 10x10 area that targets everything in it.  it does not have a reflex save, but it also hits friendlies if they are in said area.  the only thing in the SRD for autofire that has a save is suppressive fire.  all of this is on page 81/82 of the SRD.
> 
> but eather way, with my book in hand i'll be posting a new charecter soon, so i can properly go towards my initial drive of a heavy weapon charecter




Hi,

I checked my updated modern SRD and infact autofire does allow a ref save (Refer to page 148 in the core rulebook, printed version, as well).


----------



## mariusm (Nov 21, 2005)

*New character?*

Hi Jonnyfive,

Is Jacob Sereth to replace your other character?  If so I will do the switch after this mission.

Cheers,
Marius.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 21, 2005)

mariusm
yes jacob sereth is the replacment for my light trooper.

for autofire i was going of the actual starship troopers d20 book, not the d20 modern book, please forgive me


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 22, 2005)

...and we can only fire a burst with the burst fire feat...Never mind.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 25, 2005)

I will be on a trip during the weekend so I may not be able to post tomorrow. Sorry guys! Cyrill will, as I have posted, keep on shooting the bugs until he can get intro the ship, reloading if necessary.
I promise that I'll be back by sunday.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 25, 2005)

*Ok.*

No problem... hopefully nobody dies today...

Anyway I have taken some libetry and set the PL at 6 for the campaign.  I will be using some stuff from D20 future.

Cheers,
Marius.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm back!


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 2, 2005)

Guys, should we try to coordinate our actions a bit better? I've got the feeling that the squat runs around like a bunch of chicken. Maybe it is just the lack of clear orders...maybe it is just me but hey, I'm having fun in this game.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2005)

Hehe, ironically, I find that a bit realistic under the circumstances. Just consider this a newly "assembled" squad that hasn't learned to work together automatically in a crisis yet. Individually we may know what we're doing, but that unconscious ability to synchronize actions hasn't yet developed. That seems to apply to the squad leadership too. 

That said, if you see opportunities for squaddies to coordinate that are being missed, you can legitimately point them out IC. Might even get a promotion.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 2, 2005)

ug, remind me to never ever give a gun to an officer that we are rescuing


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, we definitly got the movie's style right: running around and shooting everything not human.  It's our baptism of fire as a team so it is ok. And the starmarshal's breakdown was very unexpected. Hopefully he won't kill our pilot. If we can use both gun turrets on the slingshot at the bugs we should be able finish them...I hope.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 5, 2005)

*Actions.*

Eventhough the squad has a leader and such I don't want to dictate what the players do.  I will guide the NPC's but I would like to have the players be independant...  otherwise it will seem like you guys are being hearded into a certain direction.

Cheers,
Marius.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2005)

Carl is outside? Where is he? Which number represents him? Is he conscious/able to move?

Sorry, just lost track of who's who.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Who is who.*

Carl is fine he is number 7, but Rudy is down and is number 6.

Cheers,
Marius.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 20, 2005)

*Quick question.*

JohnnyFive are you going to be using Jacob Sereth now?

Cheers,
Marius.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 20, 2005)

yep, he was the char i wanted origanaly  also i take it that because of our mission we are gettin the items w/o a requisition check?


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 20, 2005)

ooc for crom an skrita, the underslung weapons are a "exotic" weapon prof other, where as the triple gl and bugbroom are "exotic" heavy.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 21, 2005)

*No need for check.*

There will be no rolls for equipment this mission since Captain Underwood needs the cult cleaned up pronto!


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 21, 2005)

per request the hawkeye stats

TW-202-1 'Hawkeye'   type:Rifle  damage:2d8 Crit:19-20  RangeInc:200ft   FireModes:S,A   ClipSize:24 ItemSize:Large Weight:8lb

also the only difference between the TW-201-s and the TW203-a is that the TW-203-a has a burst fire mode


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok, turned out that I dont't have to abandon my trip so I can keep on posting...bring on the bugs!


----------



## mariusm (Aug 10, 2006)

*Mission 3.*

I was thinking for mission 3 that the characters should be more unique... the current classes are a bit ristrictive.  Since each player will now have enough XP to put them at level 5, please feel free to recreate level 5 characters (From Modern, Future or Starship Troopers) if you would like to change.  Please keep the names and general character idea the same.

Once everyone is ready I will post the mission background in the game thread.

Thanks,
Marius.


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 10, 2006)

Lvl 5...the sweetness. I will be gone till sunday so I won't have the time to lvl Cyrill up. I promise that I have the updated version in the rogue gallery on monday.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2006)

Eee! Just wanted to say first, that this has been a greatly entertaining game! I really like how you keep things going, and the daily summary-style updates. Very smooth execution, and it may explain why this game has lasted longer than so many other play by post games I've been in.

And now, some questions!

1) D20 Modern/Future has different rules for hit points and action points than the Starship Troopers classes. If we mix and match, how do you want us to handle that?

2) Are all the PC's privates? And if so, are we -still- all privates? 

3)  Any details on the new PC yet?


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 11, 2006)

ah question, since i technicaly missed mission 1 do i still have the xp to get to level 5?


----------



## mariusm (Aug 11, 2006)

*Update.*

JonnyFive you will also be level 5...

Shayuri, you are right there will be a bit of growing pains with mixing and matching the different rule sets.  The main reason I wanted to try other classes is due to all the characters being very similar at low levels, I supose it is how the Starship Trooper Universe is supposed to be… everyone just a number.  I will try and take a look through both sets and give a summary of how things will work in the universe we “play” in.  Unfortunately everyone is still privates for now.

Cheers,
Marius.


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 11, 2006)

yaaaa two more levels of engineer 

[sblock=Changes made]
+1 dex
bonus feat - maurader mastery
skills
  +4 drive
  +5 athletics
  +1 tech(elect)
  +3 repair
  +5 Tech(chem)
saves/BA
  +1 base fort
  +1 base Ref
  +1 base will
  +2 BA
+2 HP
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey everybody, come RP with us!


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 16, 2006)

RP!!!!

i'm making up units and ships, Mari, if ya got problems with the numbers or the ship, i'll change it.

btw anybody know what yanky wiskey means?


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry, I'm late and stuff... The new Cyrill is up!

HPs: HPs (2d8+4=19)

I'm into deep roleplaying in a minute!


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 16, 2006)

crom, your headed toward sniper right? if so i can hook ya up with the sniper class from the ST universe later today.

edit: mari, i'm headed toward the murader PrC next, is that ok?  (think mech-warrior.... elementals with 2 or more TGL's  )


----------



## mariusm (Aug 16, 2006)

*That's fine.*

That is fine JonnyFive... just update the rogue gallery...

Just a note that if anyone chooses a class from modern or future that the "powered armour" feat will be for free to any 1st level character.


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 16, 2006)

THX Jonny, but I'm fine with the Tracer - not so sniperish but I don't think that we will see much outdoor in open terrain.


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 1, 2006)

*sorry guys...*

...I spend the last couple of days in bed with a summer flu. I'll try to catch up and jump right into the action!


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 7, 2006)

quick question, how are we doing HP? since some of us are using the Starship troopers book and others are using the d20 modern/future, and they both use differing hp systems.... help please


----------



## mariusm (Sep 7, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> quick question, how are we doing HP? since some of us are using the Starship troopers book and others are using the d20 modern/future, and they both use differing hp systems.... help please




If you use the MI build then constitution hp at first level and then 2hp per level after... if you take msrd then hp's will be more but none of the free MI trooper feats except power suit proficiency.  So really it is just player choice.

Cheers,
Marius.


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 7, 2006)

damn, so for going in the book, i'm gonna gain max 1hp a level, where others are going to gain a d8....... i may just give up on my plans for jacob and direct him to a more d20 type role....


----------



## mariusm (Sep 8, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> damn, so for going in the book, i'm gonna gain max 1hp a level, where others are going to gain a d8....... i may just give up on my plans for jacob and direct him to a more d20 type role....




Don't worry... everyone has gone with MI builds...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2006)

At long last, Mel is updated. Bow down!


----------



## mariusm (Oct 6, 2006)

*Sorry Shayuri.*

You are right... you should have gotten your defense bonus added in plus your martial arts bonus.  My mistake with using PCGEN after creating the new classes the defense bonus did not pull through.

Will give a little on the next roll to compensate.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 8, 2012)

This game was so much fun, I still remember all the great action. Anybody else want's to pick it up again?


----------

